# Interesting Discussion by a Panel of 8 Doctors



## palides2021 (Oct 27, 2021)

Interesting discussion by a panel of 8 doctors on this topic


----------



## palides2021 (Oct 27, 2021)

There are pros and cons to everything. As adults, I think we need to make informed decisions, particularly if it has to do with our bodies. I am not anti-vaccine, but like others here, am questioning this particular one due to safety reasons. Looking for an open discussion on this topic. Thanks!


----------



## win231 (Oct 27, 2021)

palides2021 said:


> There are pros and cons to everything. As adults, I think we need to make informed decisions, particularly if it has to do with our bodies. I am not anti-vaccine, but like others here, am questioning this particular one due to safety reasons. Looking for an open discussion on this topic. Thanks!


"Looking for an open discussion?"  
HERE?
You won't get a discussion here unless you're pro vaccine & proudly announce how many vaccines and boosters you had; otherwise you'll get a WAR from The "Covid Blame Game" crowd.


----------



## Becky1951 (Oct 27, 2021)

Excellent video discussion. Covered many questions I had. The Doctors made sense but many here won't agree. Many will not even watch it. Some will respond without watching LOL.  Thank you for posting it. It confirmed what I've believed from the beginning.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 27, 2021)

I'm due to get my second Pfizer jab tomorrow ( not the Booster)... and in all honestly I don't want it..I never wanted the first, but I got it because I have weakened lungs  and have pneumonia twice in my life... so I am erring on the side of caution...plus I want to be able to get back to normal life, and that means travelling, especially to my second home overseas..which we can't do currently without proof of double vaccination..( caught between a rock and a hard place )


----------



## palides2021 (Oct 27, 2021)

hollydolly said:


>


Thanks for sharing this. IMHO, this is called propaganda. And a book written a long time ago by Edward Bernays (the father of public relations), who was a relative of Sigmund Freud, talked about how to manipulate the masses, and it's been done ever since.


----------



## palides2021 (Oct 27, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> I'm due to get my second Pfizer jab tomorrow 9 not the Booster)... and in all honestly I don't want it..I never wanted the first, but I got it because I have weakened lungs  and have pneumonia twice in my life... so I am erring on the side of caution...plus I want to be able to get back to normal life, and that means travelling, especially to my second home overseas..which we can't do currently without proof of double vaccination..( caught between a rock and a hard place )


I understand. I also have family members who are working in the healthcare industry and have to get their shots. Also, I am hoping (and praying) that this virus mutates out of existence. It happened to the 2013 SARs virus. Meanwhile, Merck is applying for a license for a drug to treat Covid. I'm waiting for that to come to market.


----------



## Becky1951 (Oct 27, 2021)

palides2021 said:


> I understand. I also have family members who are working in the healthcare industry and have to get their shots. Also, I am hoping (and praying) that this virus mutates out of existence. It happened to the 2013 SARs virus. Meanwhile, Merck is applying for a license for a drug to treat Covid. I'm waiting for that to come to market.


"Also, I am hoping (and praying) that this virus mutates out of existence."

I hope so also however I doubt it will happen. Something I have thought about for a long time now is exactly what was mentioned in the video you posted. When the virus infects a vaccinated person, it doesn't react the same as when it infects a non vaccinated person. In a non vaccinated person it can change to a variant naturally usually less aggressive, but in a vaccinated person it has to change in a different (unnatural) way, usually making it more aggressive. The Doctors didn't say it exactly that way but that is my understanding of what they said about it.


----------



## palides2021 (Oct 27, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> "Also, I am hoping (and praying) that this virus mutates out of existence."
> 
> I hope so also however I doubt it will happen. Something I have thought about for a long time now is exactly what was mentioned in the video you posted. When the virus infects a vaccinated person, it doesn't react the same as when it infects a non vaccinated person. In a non vaccinated person it can change to a variant naturally usually less aggressive, but in a vaccinated person it has to change in a different (unnatural) way, usually making it more aggressive. The Doctors didn't say it exactly that way but that is my understanding of what they said about it.


Interesting that you caught that. I also saw another video that showed the vials of vaccine being contaminated with junk, which means the quality control is not there. Years ago, I used to work in a bio lab and we had to keep everything sterile, and there are industry standards. My concern are about the training or lack of training of the techs giving these vaccine shots, particularly from the drug stores. Are they qualified to prepare the vaccine (diluting it, and making sure it's at the right temperature)? I read about an incident where a CVS employee injected a poor kid with the whole vial. Don't know what happened to them. But a lot of people don't think about these things. Thanks again for continuing this conversation. It's something to look forward to.


----------



## kssf (Oct 27, 2021)

palides2021 said:


> There are pros and cons to everything. As adults, I think we need to make informed decisions, particularly if it has to do with our bodies. I am not anti-vaccine, but like others here, am questioning this particular one due to safety reasons. Looking for an open discussion on this topic. Thanks!


I agree with these doctors.  I will not get the booster. I am agreeable with early treatment. I spoke with a pharmacist and he disagreed. THE PHARMACISTS ARE THE PROBLEM. One said ivermectin is dangerous. It's been around for years. Mark Levin has been taking it and still is as a preventative and is fine. These docs and scientists I truly believe them and hope all of u do too.


----------



## palides2021 (Oct 27, 2021)

kssf said:


> I agree with these doctors.  I will not get the booster. I am agreeable with early treatment. I spoke with a pharmacist and he disagreed. THE PHARMACISTS ARE THE PROBLEM. One said ivermectin is dangerous. It's been around for years. Mark Levin has been taking it and still is as a preventative and is fine. These docs and scientists I truly believe them and hope all of u do too.


Thanks for your comments! I am also agreeable with early treatment. 

I had Covid this summer after returning from a trip (via airplane) and only took a bout of antibiotics, and had a mild form of it. I was surprised that it was so mild, after all the hype in the news, but it's not the same for everyone. A couple of friends in the past year didn't make it.  I'm amazed at how many people have died from Covid. I check it daily on worldometers.info


----------



## win231 (Oct 27, 2021)

palides2021 said:


> Thanks for your comments! I am also agreeable with early treatment.
> 
> I had Covid this summer after returning from a trip (via airplane) and only took a bout of antibiotics, and had a mild form of it. I was surprised that it was so mild, after all the hype in the news, but it's not the same for everyone. A couple of friends in the past year didn't make it.  I'm amazed at how many people have died from Covid. I check it daily on worldometers.info


Just a FYI:  Covid is a virus; not a bacterial infection.  Antibiotics do nothing against viruses; that's why they're useless against the flu or most colds.  You recovered from Covid on your own.


----------



## palides2021 (Oct 27, 2021)

win231 said:


> Just a FYI:  Covid is a virus; not a bacterial infection.  Antibiotics do nothing against viruses; that's why they're useless against the flu or most colds.  You recovered from Covid on your own.


 I agree with you. Covid is a virus.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 28, 2021)

*Latest in this mornings' papers...*

_A cheap antidepressant may cut the risk of an unvaccinated Covid patient needing hospital care by a third, a large Brazilian study suggests. 

Fluvoxamine — available on prescription in the UK under the name Faverin — is thought to calm down the immune system due to its anti-inflammatory abilities. 

It belongs to a class of drugs known as selective serotonin reuptake inhibitors, which are prescribed to about 70million Britons each year. 

The drug, which costs roughly 29p per tablet, was trialled on nearly 741 people who tested positive within seven days and had underlying health conditions.

Patients were given a daily course of two pills for 10 days. Of those given the medication, 79 (10.6 per cent) needed hospital care compared to 15.7 per cent in the placebo group. 

Writing in the paper, the researchers said their analysis showed the pills cut the risk of hospitalisation by 32 per cent.

They said the treatment could be used in third-world countries with little access to vaccines because it is inexpensive and could give extra protection._

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/...vaccinated-patients-risk-hospitalisation.html


----------



## chic (Oct 28, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> I'm due to get my second Pfizer jab tomorrow ( not the Booster)... and in all honestly I don't want it..I never wanted the first, but I got it because I have weakened lungs  and have pneumonia twice in my life... so I am erring on the side of caution...plus I want to be able to get back to normal life, and that means travelling, especially to my second home overseas..which we can't do currently without proof of double vaccination..( caught between a rock and a hard place )


Good luck Hols. Many are in your place and have made the decision you have for similar reasons.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 28, 2021)

chic said:


> Good luck Hols. Many are in your place and have made the decision you have for similar reasons.


Thanks Muchly Chic.


----------



## chic (Oct 28, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Thanks Muchly Chic.


Da nada cara.


----------



## chic (Oct 28, 2021)

All the vaccines contain aluminum. Aluminum is a heavy metal. I don't want this in my body, Period. I can fully understand why others wouldn't it in theirs, or in their kids'.


----------



## Shero (Oct 28, 2021)

chic said:


> All the vaccines contain aluminum. Aluminum is a heavy metal. I don't want this in my body, Period. I can fully understand why others wouldn't it in theirs, or in their kids'.



Social media users have been sharing posts online that claim COVID-19 vaccines contain human aborted fetus cells, triton X-100, thimerosal, and aluminum. This claim is FALSE. The CDC lists various vaccines that contain aluminum . *Aluminum is *NOT an ingredient in the Pfizer-BioNTech and Moderna COVID-19 vaccines.

If you are so afraid of aluminium you better stop using processed cheeses, baking powders, cake mixes, frozen dough, pancake mixes, self-rising flours and pickled vegetables. All of these contain a lot of aluminium additives!!

Arrête avec les bêtises, Chic! (translation: Stop with the nonsense, Chic)
.


----------



## chic (Oct 28, 2021)

Shero said:


> Social media users have been sharing posts online that claim COVID-19 vaccines contain human aborted fetus cells, triton X-100, thimerosal, and aluminum. This claim is FALSE. The CDC lists various vaccines that contain aluminum . *Aluminum is *NOT an ingredient in the Pfizer-BioNTech and Moderna COVID-19 vaccines.
> 
> If you are so afraid of aluminium you better stop using processed cheeses, baking powders, cake mixes, frozen dough, pancake mixes, self-rising flours and pickled vegetables. All of these contain a lot of aluminium additives!!
> 
> Arrête avec les bêtises, Chic!


I don't use any of those processed foods etc. I am a health fanatic and not a FOOL in any language. 

Stop the language apartheid anyway. It's annoying and we have enough of that in our daily lives. You're excluding others by doing that.


Shero said:


> .


----------



## Shero (Oct 28, 2021)

chic said:


> All the vaccines contain aluminum. Aluminum is a heavy metal.


.
There is no heavy metal in the vaccines. Please stop spreading misinformation:


----------



## John cycling (Oct 28, 2021)

Shero said:


> COVID-19 vaccines contain human aborted fetus cells, triton X-100, thimerosal, and aluminum.



That is not just a claim, it is true.

All of the harmful ingredients in the poisonous shots *are not being disclosed* by the vaccination corporations, the same way all the hospitalizations and deaths that occur from from the poisonous shots are not being disclosed by their agencies.  Quoting the CDC which is controlled by the same people who control the vaccination corporations and the rest of the lamestream news, demonstrates why you're getting such false and misleading information.

There has been considerable information published by real (not pseudo) scientists who have tested and found a considerable number of toxic substances in the shots, including alumimun and other types of metals.


----------



## palides2021 (Oct 28, 2021)

John cycling said:


> That is not just a claim, it is true.
> 
> All of the harmful ingredients in the poisonous shots *are not being disclosed* by the vaccination corporations, the same way all the hospitalizations and deaths that occur from from the poisonous shots are not being disclosed by their agencies.  Quoting the CDC which is controlled by the same people who control the vaccination corporations and the rest of the lamestream news, demonstrates why you're getting such false and misleading information.
> 
> There has been considerable information published by real (not pseudo) scientists who have tested and found a considerable number of toxic substances in the shots, including alumimun and other types of metals.


I agree with you John! I used to work for a pharmaceutical company many moons ago, and we had to sign some form that said we would not share the information of the work we did and the ingredients used in our research etc. It was hush-hush. I never felt good about that and didn't stay there long.


----------



## win231 (Oct 28, 2021)

It's true that ingredients in a vaccine are not revealed to the general public.
25 years ago when I started my dental reconstruction, I had a mouth full of silver fillings.  I'd heard about mercury in dental fillings & how harmful it is as the mercury slowly gets absorbed into the bloodstream.  Since my dentist would be removing the fillings to do crowns, I asked her if silver fillings were harmful.  We became friends & she felt comfortable showing me a document that she was not allowed to show any patient under threat of losing her license to practice, and that warning was in bold print on the document - _"Do not allow patients to see this document."_
It described a detailed procedure for disposal of removed silver fillings - a toxic waste procedure.
It also explained how to "answer" patients' questions about how dangerous mercury was - how to downplay it.


----------

